# My Shows by Episode (pre-Hydra) on Tivo Edge?



## Alocsin (Jan 29, 2021)

Before hydra (on the Roamio), the My Shows list revealed recordings by episode (no folders).

How do I do that with Hydra on the Tivo Edge, which I just got.


----------

